# Carver M 10t MKII any thoughts please



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

I have been looking at a Carver M 10t with the MKII upgrade. Has anyone had any experience with this amp? Will be driving a pair of B&W 705s 2 channel only for music with a Denon 2808 for the pre.
Thanks as always


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

What's there not to like? Lot's of power, the Carver name. A very well regarded piece of equipment that should make those B&W 705s really sing. I heard this amp driving Klipsch Cornwalls and it was very nice.


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Well I bought it and it is a SWEET marriage with my B&Ws! Sound field a LOT more precise and loud listening levels without ant fatigue. I will now send my new family member off to get the MKII upgrade. More of a good thing right? Besides the caps are getting on in age 1995-1998 or so. Man does it make everything better!


----------



## angelod307 (Oct 18, 2007)

who's doing the upgrade? rich p is back logged until the middle of next year for sure.


----------



## RichP714 (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't remember that far back, but I think I worked otd in somehow


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Rich worked me in and it was a truley sonic masterpice when I got it back. It will stay with me forever! Power and headroom to spare and the bass is very tight-good imagining and still that sweet midrange. It just does not fatigue at any level I listen to it at.


----------



## RichP714 (Feb 12, 2008)

olddog said:


> Rich worked me in and it was a truley sonic masterpice when I got it back. It will stay with me forever! Power and headroom to spare and the bass is very tight-good imagining and still that sweet midrange. It just does not fatigue at any level I listen to it at.


I'm glad you're getting a good ride; enjoy!

Full build details on Carver mk II amplifiers are available at http://thecarversite.com and http://carvermk2.com


----------

